# How to delete account



## Davie (May 4, 2020)

Hi friends i would like to delete my account. Does anyone know how?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Davie said:


> Hi friends i would like to delete my account. Does anyone know how?


As far as I’m aware, you can’t. You can delete what’s in your posts and replace the content with one character (like a period or letter) but if someone quoted your posts that remains.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

LOL, he wanted to delete his account because his wife found this site and all the BS he was saying about her.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

deleted


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Openminded said:


> You can delete what’s in your posts and replace the content with one character (like a period or letter)


Is this procedure kosher with the mods?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Sfort said:


> Is this procedure kosher with the mods?


There isn't much they can do. Ban him? They don't care.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Sfort said:


> Is this procedure kosher with the mods?


So far it has been.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Davie said:


> That’s not true ****! Some punk on here made a comment toward me I didn’t care for my wife lies and plays a lot of games I don’t really care anymore worry about you and your own ****** bro


You're the one that came on to a public forum and aired all your dirty laundry. Now you are raging over it because no one has much sympathy for you. You seem to have some major issues and it may be best to just walk away from the computer for a long while.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

Davie said:


> That’s not true ****! Some punk on here made a comment toward me I didn’t care for my wife lies and plays a lot of games I don’t really care anymore worry about you and your own ****** bro


The tissues are in aisle #2


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

For account deletion, please use the below link and select "privacy concern" from the drop-down menu.









Contact Us







www.talkaboutmarriage.com





-Mike


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Davie said:


> That’s not true ****! Some punk on here made a comment toward me I didn’t care for my wife lies and plays a lot of games I don’t really care anymore worry about you and your own ****** bro


😆


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Lol.My FWW found my original thread I had to have removed for legal reason when I fell asleep in my chair with my iPad, and hers ran out of juice when she was looking up a recipe. She freaked when she read what other posters said about her behavior...that discovery IMHO was a blessing for me and us. She got a real close look at what she appeared to others on the outside looking in.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

BigDaddyNY said:


> You're the one that came on to a public forum and aired all your dirty laundry. Now you are raging over it because no one has much sympathy for you. You seem to have some major issues and it may be best to just walk away from the computer for a long while.


Amen Big Daddy


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> She got a real close look at what she appeared to others on the outside looking in.


Is that really how she perceived it or is that what you hoped she got out of it? I'm thinking it's the latter and she just saw it as a bunch of angry dysfunctional betrayed people venting their own crap to strangers.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Trident said:


> Is that really how she perceived it or is that what you hoped she got out of it? I'm thinking it's the latter and she just saw it as a bunch of angry dysfunctional betrayed people venting their own crap to strangers.


Oh no. She saw how much she disappointed and hurt all of us.


----------

